# Beretta: Should I want one?



## Zane Zackerly (Jun 13, 2008)

I was talking to some people in a gun shop over the weekend. The subject came up of the best handgun money could buy. Of course the Glocks, H & K's, SIGs, and 1911's dominated the conversation. 

One guy, though, kept insisting the Beretta 92FS (M9, whatever) was the best, most reliable handgun he'd ever owned. 

I was a little surprised. 

The Beretta was a pistol that I had totally written off as a bad investment over the "slide cracking" incidents during/right after the first Gulf War. 

I've never owned a Beretta. Frankly, I've never even shot one. To be perfectly honest, I don't even know if I quoted the model number correctly. That's how little I gave a damn about them. 

But this guy's rave reviews made me start wondering....should I own one? 

Checking some of the prices on Gun Broker: a lot of the prices "ain't that bad." 

Am I missing out on a good, reliable handgun in the Beretta, or have I pretty much got it covered with the Glocks and 1911 that I own? Is one caliber better/worse than others in this pistol for reliability/durability?


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

My personal take on the Beretta, not necessarily the M9 but anything which was based on the 92. And I thought I'd throw in some questions most of us have heard a thousand times... 

_Do you still think I am pretty?_ :mrgreen:

It's uncommon to find a handgun which is reliable, affordable, and drips aethetics. In fact, the Beretta might be the only one! The exposed barrel, forward-leaning hammer, and general shape have a very unique and pleasing feel. I think it's safe to say a Beretta is so unique it can be identified immediately, where as H&Ks/Sig/FNP all have the same contour at first glance.

_Do I look fat?_ :smt076

I don't think the Beretta scores "a perfect ten" and this is mostly due to its size and weight. Amongst its major competitors in the standard/fullsize class, it was an extremely large and heavy 9mm pistol, and with the now-dominant polymer handgun market, this constrast has only increased (read...polymers hit the market significantly about 15 years ago...the Beretta was born in 1972). Still, some people like heavy, some don't!

_Am I high-maintenance?_ :watching:

Shooters will generally utilize the Beretta with aplomb. The all-steel, beefy frame reduces recoil considerably, enabling even novice shooters to fire a Beretta for extended durations. For this same reason, followup shots come naturally, almost to the point of disguising double-taps as rudimentary. In short, the Beretta does not punish you in any way. In fact, it will encourage range time.

_What kind of girl do you think I am?_

Many police departments were quick to follow the U.S. military in declaring the Beretta as their standard issue. This led to an incredible demand for aftermarket accessories. Needless to say, nightsights and holsters are among the few of a plentiful supply of aftermarket Beretta 92 accessories, and you should have no problem finding whatever it is you want or need.

_Do you trust me?_:smt083

Many of the problems experienced when the U.S. military picked up the Beretta M9 are explained on wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beretta_M9#Controversy

While Wikipedia is not the end-all-beat-all source of indisputable fact, it does give you a general idea. I wouldn't be at all surprised if at least some of this was true. The point I'm trying to make is I don't think reliability is an issue. I know a few Beretta 92FS/M9/Elite owners who have had nothing but great things to say. Having shot a few of these from time to time, I agree with them.

In short, if you're considering a fullsize handgun such as the Beretta M9, weight shouldn't be much of a factor; I think you're fine unless you want to conceal it. Then again, you could be 6'6 250lbs and it might be perfectly hidden between your fingers. Just mind its size while considering why you want to own it.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

May I add one more thing to the list above...Among all the guns I purchased (about 5 semi auto) The 92FS has the best trigger out of the box..It is crisp, no creep and just perfect..That's a big plus.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*92FS a good buy? You betcha!*

The current 92FS does not suffer from the "slide cracking" issues that the early models did. Keep in mind the teams fire more in 6 months than most people will fire in a lifetime. They are using military ball ammo as well. I have two Beretta 96FS's, one Bruniton and one INOX and a 92FS in Bruniton. They are all weapons I trust my life with on a daily basis. If you will search the forums enough, you will find negative feedback on almost every weapon made. It just doesn't fly with the 92 or 96. I have fired thousands of rounds through all of them and never had a malfunction of any kind, period.

If the weapon fits you as it does me once you shoot it your mind will be made up without a doubt. I am a rather large person and carry the weapons CCW 24/7 without a problem. I have "gone in the lake" with them and shook them out once out and they were ready to go. I have laid in dusty red clay and rolled over three times with the weapon holstered and it was literally covered in dirt and still funcitoned without fail. You are going to have to draw your own conclusions and make an informed decision on your own. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Get the Beretta. The Italian produced models are, in my opinion, nicer. What a fun gun to shoot and handle. I've never owned one but it's on my "to-do" list.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U can google the slide issue on the early Berettas - as it is detailed and is a long story - but the issue is a non starter. There were so few of these guns effected, and the rumor mill is perpetuated by people still upset that the Beretta replaced the 1911.

The Beretta 92 is a great gun. In fact, my newest 92FS replaced my P99 as my fav gun I own (I did some work to the trigger and did some other customizing)


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Shipwreck, after reading one of your posts last week about going back to your 92FS as your favorite shooter, I was excited and for the past two shoot outs at the range I was practicing with my 92FS for the bowling pin match for tomorrow. I love this gun and I managed to find the best way to hold it and shoot it..I feel very comfortable shooting it now.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

If you want a budget Beretta check out the Stoeger Cougar. Definitely on the list for me


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

I think you should try a 92 FS and then decide for yourself. IMO it's a great weapon that is reliable, accurate, and I have not had one FTF or FTE with the two I own. The slide cracking episode is a thing of the past.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Can I hear a cheer for BERETTA!!!!

Beretta, Beretta, Beretta........:mrgreen:


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Get the 92fs and you will not be disapointed! I own a few handguns and my 92 is my go to gun if I want to compete with my friends. Don't get an imitation! Just because it looks like one, doesn't mean it will perform like a Beretta!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

This thread makes me glad I bought that used 92FS at the gun shop.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Now you have to pop in an empty mag, pop in a lethal weapon movie and help them out. I guess you don't need the mag but it looks better if you lay it down to get a drink! Heck you can even help Matt dillion if you want! Enjoy it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zane Zackerly (Jun 13, 2008)

How about the "trigger spring" issue?

I've been told by Beretta gurus to "watch" the trigger spring and replace it if it breaks.

Should I be concerned enough to have extra trigger springs on hand, or is this no more than over-reacting by some people?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll hop on the band wagon without reservation. In a DA/SA handgun it is arguably the best buy going. I was in the same boat and never gave them a serious look or a 2nd thought for a long time but am a fan boy now. Better late to the party than never I guess. 40 cal seems to net a few mixed reviews but in the 9mm it's a real gem.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Trigger Spring Issue*

I have well over 6K rounds through a 96 which has an identical trigger spring to the 92FS and my 92FS is approaching 3K. I have never had a trigger spring failure or failure of any kind. I have replaced the recoil spring and have a "D" spring for the mainspring. I am not concerned enough to keep a trigger return spring in reserve.

For some reason, there are quite a few people who feel the need to berate the Beretta, mostly those as pointed out by another member of this forum, due to the replacement of the 1911 as the standard service pistol.

I have two 96FS's and a 92FS all of which perform flawlessly. Don't worry. A handgun is a machine. Keep it maintained, lubricated, and clean and it will last you quite a while. You must do your part.


----------



## shayneox (Mar 30, 2009)

Im new to the forum , but not new to firearms..I have owned S&W , glock , desert eagle , styre , taurus , colt and I can go on and on...I have sold 13 out of my 20+ pieces...and I have always kept my beretta 92FS....reliable..the right weight....great add-ons.....I love it....I have brought mine around the word with me...its my baby.....and Im ranting.....but it is once piece that will stick with me till I croak....


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

I just bought my second 92FS, I love em' :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

You bet your asss.Have 2.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Love my 92*

In 1992 I bought my first "self-defense" handgun".
After a scary "little incident" in a VERY remote Nat'l Forest campgound in Montana.
I got lucky, VERY lucky, by the arrival of a touring motorcyclist and his young son.
I went back to my Boy Scout roots. "Be prepared". I've followed that creed ever since.

A 92 Centurion. It has served me very well over a lot of years. And a lot of rounds
down the tube. It likes to be cleaned and LUBED fairly often. Do that, and I've
had no "issues". Lube it reguarly, and it will always treat you right.

Very early in its life, I put Hogue "pebble panel" grips on it. They just feel right.
And, yes, it is heavy. And, no, it is not my CCW gun. I bought it with factory
installed Trijicon night sights. It has two magazines of Rem. Golden Sabers.

It's always within reach at home at night. The first line of defense is my S & W 642
Airweight snubby with CT laser grips. 2nd is the Beretta. Two magizines. At bedtime,
if that is not enought, finally is my Mossberg 500 eight-shot with 00 buck. If I'd ever
have to go "that deep", I think I'd be a goner.

Home invasions are quite rare out here in the "rural sticks". But, they do happen
once in a while. Now, all my weapons are no good, unless you are awake to use them.
That part is the function of my Lab mix Sally. She knows, and does her job. Very well.
Although all of her alerts to date are just coyotes and javalinas on their "midnight food
patrols". Sally waking me up is just fine with me. {:^)


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i have 6 guns. ive owned my beretta 96 the longest about 8 years. the gun has the least amount of recoil out of all 3 of my .40 cal and has never jammed on me. and i love the way it feels in my hands. overall great gun


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

The 92FS is as good as it gets IMO. The cracked slides were determined to be caused by inferior French steel and bad ammo. Beretta responded by beefing up the slide stop but, some say they didn't need to do anything because the cause(s) were not due to design....everyone should own one.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Zane Zackerly said:


> How about the "trigger spring" issue?
> 
> I've been told by Beretta gurus to "watch" the trigger spring and replace it if it breaks.
> 
> Should I be concerned enough to have extra trigger springs on hand, or is this no more than over-reacting by some people?


this is mostly from people not paying attention to where they are poking their fingers when cleaning inside the magazine well, it's POSSIBLE to snag the trigger spring and pop it out. no big deal, it's easy to put back in, and if you lose it it's an inexpensive easy fix.

I've handled HUNDREDS of M9's, they are a little heavy at 2.5 pounds, but it's a full metal receiver, and all the parts are bulky to handle thousands of rounds of wear and tear with no problem. they have a life expectancy of 25 thousand rounds before a something like the barrel, receiver, or slide needs to be replaced, this is however an average. I have seen a few m9 logs stating over 60k rounds and so far in my military career have NEVER sent an m9 back to our central arms facility. I've never even replaced a part. which is saying something because I replace parts on the m2hb all the time (mostly due to idiots losing parts and not owning up to it).

it feels great in the hands. it doesnt matter if you've got tiny mitts, sausage fingers, or spindley pianist fingers everyone can shoot this weapon, even children, with ease. it's super safe, with an ambidextrous safety AND decocking lever, DA/SA (so no need to run around with the hammer cocked), and a firing pin block. you could put it on safe, load a round, and through the weapon across the room into a concrete wall and even if it hit the wall in the perfect manner to cause a slam fire of some sort it wouldn't because the trigger needs to be pulled to lift the firing pin block.

its the easiest weapon to field strip I've ever seen (except maybe the SCAR). some one teaches you ONCE and you can do it again, and after a couple tries you can take it apart and put it back together in less than 20 seconds. I can do it in less than 10 on a good day.

I don't know that it's very accurate or not, but for a pistol at it's price range it's more than accurate enough. it's been in service for 38 years now. yes it's run into it's flaws and the people who are still trying to figure out what knot is in their knickers about switching from the 1911 will use and exaggerate to no end, however I can assure you every issue the m9 has has been addressed, and revised. if you are buying a new m9 (92fs is the same thing, just hollow plastic guide rod as opposed to a solid metal on in the m9) you are buying one of THE best handguns in the market for the money, and it will last you til the day you day. I've seen tens of thousands of rounds go downrange through m9's and the only stoppage's I've ever seen were shooter induced. they are a sturdy, safe, and seductive weapon. there are three reasons it beat a sig to become the Navy's sidearm of choice back in the early 70's. Cost, Safety, and Idiot proof.

I have ass tone's of military info for this (that is likely readily available to anyone will to look) but if anyone is interested or has any questions regarding the m9, specific pieces of it, how do I replace this part type questions, I'm the guy to go to, I handle them everyday and though it only feildstrips into 5 parts, im one of the few guys that's been trained on breaking it down into 116.

Caliber . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 9x19mm(9mm NATO)
System of Operation . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..short recoil, semiautomatic
Locking system . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .......... . . .. . . . . ..oscillating block
length . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..217 mm (8.54in.)
Width .38mm(1.50in.)
Height. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 140 mm (5.51in)
Weight (w/empty magazine) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .960 gr(33.86 oz)
Weight(w/15 round magazine) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1145 gr(40.89 oz)
Barrel Length . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 125mm (4.92 in)
Rifling . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. R.H.,6 groove [pitch 250mm (about 10in.)]
Muzzle velocity . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .375 meters/sec (1230.3 ft/sec)
Muzzle energy . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ... . . . . . ..569.5 newton meters (420 ft.lbs)
Maximum effective range . .. ............ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .5O meters (54.7 yards)
Maximum range . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..1800 meters (1969.2 yards)
Front sight . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. blade. integral with slide
Rear sight . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .notched bar, dovetailed to slide
Sighting line . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 158mm (6.22in.)

a little sample, lol


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Of course you should want one. Beretta is a great gun.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am in the process of buying one. Can't wait. Getting the SS INOX version.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

The Beretta 92FS is one of the best bargains around in a reliable 9mm. handgun. And it is a classic. It will be around for a long time.


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would take a Beretta 92FS/M9 over any polymer gun and over most other metal framed 9mms. I would love to get the money available to buy one of the all stainless steel (frame is SS too) 92's, but I don't think I could swing it anytime soon.


----------



## traffictech (Apr 26, 2010)

nrd515525 said:


> I would take a Beretta 92FS/M9 over any polymer gun and over most other metal framed 9mms. I would love to get the money available to buy one of the all stainless steel (frame is SS too) 92's, but I don't think I could swing it anytime soon.


Dont sell yourself short nrd515525.

75% of all my firearms I got on lay-a-way...
The only time I didn't was when Gander Mount had the S&W MP4 of sale for $899.

I walked out with two........


----------



## doose71 (May 8, 2009)

I got a 92FS at my local shop for $550. Very nice gun and it came with 2 hi caps. A couple of questions to add to the thread.
1) What is the best place to get more magazines?? Any manufacturer or should I try for the real magoo?? Are Beretta mags hard to find??
2) A friend of mine kept mentioning the "Italian made" ones, are these common or not so much?? What is the big difference between the Italian made and the guns made recently?? I know the Italians are probably more collectable but is there an advantage to owning one for a shooter?? The frame cracking incident, can that happen on older guns or is the problem fixed??
Sorry if I seem to be hi jacking (I am not) I feel these questions do pertain to this thread. Thank you for any input!!
Happy shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Get either factory mags, or MDS mags. MDS are basically factory mags, without "PB" on the floor plate. They MAKE the factory mags for Beretta. But unmarked MDS mags are a few dollars cheaper. The MDS floor plates are a tiny, tiny bit thinner - but it's not really an issue. And the body, spring and follower are exactly the same as the factory mags.

Mecgar is the only other aftermarket brand to buy. They used to make the factory mags for Beretta, and they make factory mags for many other brands right now. I'd avoid checkmate, promag or any other aftermarket mags.


----------



## TraceG (Jul 6, 2010)

*Comment*

Just wanted to shout out and say hey. Got me a Beretta 92FS w/2 mags in 98% cond. due in tomorrow whenever the Big Brown Truck decides to roll by. (Gotta LOVE Texas for weapon sales!!) Normally this means a 11am visit.. but since it's a new toy, I'll be up to midnight waiting with my luck!!  Been out of the firearms game for 3+ yrs. due to some EXTREME issues but am slowly gathering things back up.
I'm one of those guys you have mentioned a few times in this thread:
Still mad to a point over when they came around and STOLE my beloved 1911a1 out of my holster and shoved "that Italian made THING" in its place. I liked it ok, but it wasn't my 1911a1. I pretty much wrote it off till yesterday as one of the "it's okay" class of weapons.. like I do with most Glocks. But when this one crossed my path in almost like new cond., less than 100 rds and ONE tiny lil' handling mark on it for $450.. well.. I GUESS another shot, per se, with one won't kill me! :mrgreen:
I'll post a pic or three after I spend some quality alone time with her.. don't judge me!! 

Hey, Shipwreck.. I KNOW that handle.. FNP9s come to mind.. back when I ran under TxStorm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Aloha  - welcome back.

I am up to 4 Berettas now, and one is my concealed carry weapon.

I plan to buy a 92A1 when they are released in August... (I got my 4th this past Saturday).... And believe it or not, I sold my P99 over the weekend as well....


----------



## TraceG (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome back..

STILL waiting on the "Brown Santa" to stop by.. been out for delivery for 3 hrs now coming from 60 miles away.. and their delivery time is supposed to be 10:30am.. tick tock DRAGS the clock! :mrgreen:
I'll have to remember this on Xmas morning when the boys are whining over having to eat breakfast 1st THEN presents.. 
Funny thing is, I'm in Eastland Co. about 200 miles from San Antonio where it was shipped.. yet the package went to Dallas International then to Rockford, IL THEN back to Dallas International.. then to Abilene. So the bloody thing pasted me by not once, not twice, but THREE times in 18 hrs! Next time, I'm kicking in extra for an airdrop! Quick call, I pop a flare and get out the nightvision to watch the chute. :smt082


----------



## Spicy McHaggis (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a PX4 Storm Subcompact 9mm that I absolutely love. I carry it everyday. It runs like a mashed cat, not a single issue in over 500 rounds of about everything. I trust my personal safety to it.


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

*M9*

Not sure Beretta, only around 500 years, is any good..... My last qual on U. S. Navy/Marine Corps M9 Qualification Course was only 239 out of possible 240....


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

traffictech said:


> Dont sell yourself short nrd515525.
> 
> 75% of all my firearms I got on lay-a-way...
> The only time I didn't was when Gander Mount had the S&W MP4 of sale for $899.
> ...


Unless my financial situation does a total 180, I doubt it's going to happen. For what one of the Steel1(?) 92's goes for, even used, I can buy 3 decent handguns. I almost always buy used anyway, and want all my guns to be shootable, and the SS Beretta would probably be one I wouldn't want to shoot at all.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

For me, it's a mixed bag. I'll praise Beretta handgun quality all day long. Got 4 PX4's, a 90-two, a 950, a Neos .22, and have had 4 other 92s. They are absolutely dependable, and fun to shoot.

On the other hand, I highly resent Beretta's bullheaded refusal to pay shipping for a clear warranty issue, and refusal to reimburse for that shipping when warranty service is performed. A very clear contrast to some other manufacturer's who do give you a return label.

Overnight air is about $60 from where I am. Only because I get a substantial discount on that due to wife's occupation did I bother returning the Neos due to rear sight issues.

Then again, that's the only one of my Beretta's I've ever had to return.

I recommend Beretta's to other's, but always tell them about the shipping issue.


----------



## R.Ph. 380 (Jul 24, 2010)

48dodge said:


> If you want a budget Beretta check out the Stoeger Cougar. Definitely on the list for me


Anyone held the new"Cougar" 45 that was in "Shooting Times" this month?


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

HadEmAll said:


> For me, it's a mixed bag. I'll praise Beretta handgun quality all day long.
> 
> On the other hand, I highly resent Beretta's bullheaded refusal to pay shipping for a clear warranty issue, and refusal to reimburse for that shipping when warranty service is performed. A very clear contrast to some other manufacturer's who do give you a return label.
> 
> I recommend Beretta's to other's, but always tell them about the shipping issue.


I couldn't agree more. Great guns but not much support from Beretta Customer Service. I've read too many posts about their disappointing customer service.


----------



## grampa052 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Laser sights for Cougar 8000*



48dodge said:


> If you want a budget Beretta check out the Stoeger Cougar. Definitely on the list for me


Love my Cougar 800. One of my favorite pistol to shoot & carry. At my age my eyes are bed enough to require me to wear bi-focals, thus I have trouble focusing on both the gun sights and the target at the same time. Seeing as the Cougar does not have an Accessory Rail do know of any other way to install a laser sight.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

texagun said:


> I couldn't agree more. Great guns but not much support from Beretta Customer Service. I've read too many posts about their disappointing customer service.


You know Texagun, once I get through to Beretta, I haven't had any problems with their customer service. I've ordered parts and had no problem. They even sent me replacement parts for the Neos to try before I had to ship to them. I've had them refinish a slide for one of the PX4's and they made it look like new, and for a reasonable price. It's just that no paying for shipping to them for a warrantly issue on a new pistol that irks me.


----------



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

grampa052 said:


> Love my Cougar 800. One of my favorite pistol to shoot & carry. At my age my eyes are bed enough to require me to wear bi-focals, thus I have trouble focusing on both the gun sights and the target at the same time. Seeing as the Cougar does not have an Accessory Rail do know of any other way to install a laser sight.


I don't care for the trigger mount kinds but they work and might work well for you. This is one kind but look for others as well. " Laserlyte Classic Universal Trigger Guard Laser"


----------

